# Rare PPI A1200.2?



## Darth SQ

I have this A1200.2 and thought I would post it for the Art Series fanatics for which I am one.
I have been told there were only five of them made and that they were awarded to the top dealers in five different regions of the world.
Does anybody have additional info about it?
Thx,
PPI_ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JKashat

That amp or "one of the five" was on eBay recently.


----------



## FartinInTheTub

JKashat said:


> That amp or "one of the five" was on eBay recently.


Yep! I saw it to. Nice lookin amp though.


----------



## audiogodz1

Ironically the no art......... art.


----------



## Darth SQ

I know about it on Ebay.
I was the one that bought it.
I'd like to get more info about it.
PPI knows nothing and no longer has the records.
I'm trying to track down original employees there in 1996 to see what they say.
Because it is in such great condition, I bought another regular Art Series A1200.2 and am considering selling this one because it's just like new.


----------



## audiogodz1

Just to make it more complicated, here's a slew of white A1200's with the screening from the black art's on them from a 1994 AS&S article.


----------



## Darth SQ

audiogodz1 said:


> Just to make it more complicated, here's a slew of white A1200's with the screening from the black art's on them from a 1994 AS&S article.


Eight A1200's. 
Insane.


----------



## audiogodz1

It was this truck at the 1995 nats. That pic in 1994 was just as they started the build.


----------



## evo9

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I know about it on Ebay.
> I was the one that bought it.
> I'd like to get more info about it.
> PPI knows nothing and no longer has the records.
> *I'm trying to track down original employees there in 1996 to see what they say.*
> Because it is in such great condition, I bought another regular Art Series A12002.2 and am considering selling this one because it's just like new.



Both Bruce & Jeff are at JL Audio.








.


----------



## PPI_GUY

That van in the AS&S article could have been the PPI Demo vehicle or a manufacturer sponsored competitor. That time period coincides with the switch from th AM series to the Art series line. Even more so if the 8 1200's in the van were the .2 versions. The date on the magazine cover says "April 1995" so, you have to figure the pics were taken well before the article was published. 

Here's another one for you. How about a *red* Pro Art w/black "wiring diagram" screening...


----------



## Darth SQ

evo9 said:


> Both Bruce & Jeff are at JL Audio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cool.
Thanks for the location info.
That's where I'll start then.
BTW, The seller that has the rare PPI Art Series banner up for sale on Ebay right now gave me a list of contacts that worked there back in the mid '90s. 

Here are the names:

1. Jeff Scoon President/CEO
2. Ted Guenther Secretary/Treasurer
3. Ole Moyer Chief Engineer
4. Kevin Campbell Vice President of Marketing 
5. Jeff Peters Director Of Marketing
6. John Moore Eastern Regional Sales Manager
7. John Moore Eastern Regional Sales Manager
8. Roger Paeselt Central Regional Sales Manager
9. Sean Plummer International Sales Manager 

Any input on the additional names?
Thanks again.


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI_GUY said:


> That van in the AS&S article could have been the PPI Demo vehicle or a manufacturer sponsored competitor. That time period coincides with the switch from th AM series to the Art series line. Even more so if the 8 1200's in the van were the .2 versions. The date on the magazine cover says "April 1995" so, you have to figure the pics were taken well before the article was published.
> 
> Here's another one for you. How about a *red* Pro Art w/black "wiring diagram" screening...


Quite likely it was taken atleast 6 months prior to April 95 making it around November 1994. It has been my experience that magazine articles and photo shoots are taken 6 months prior to print. 
Correct me if i'm wrong but the red amp looks like one of those custom ordered units from back then. Somewhere, someone has pics of all the colors and special runs from then. Maybe they'll turn up someday.


----------



## Guy

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Cool.
> Thanks for the location info.
> That's where I'll start then.
> BTW, The seller that has the rare PPI Art Series banner up for sale on Ebay right now gave me a list of contacts that worked there back in the mid '90s.
> 
> Here are the names:
> 
> 1. Jeff Scoon President/CEO
> 2. Ted Guenther Secretary/Treasurer
> 3. Ole Moyer Chief Engineer
> 4. Kevin Campbell Vice President of Marketing
> 5. Jeff Peters Director Of Marketing
> 6. John Moore Eastern Regional Sales Manager
> 7. John Moore Eastern Regional Sales Manager
> 8. Roger Paeselt Central Regional Sales Manager
> 9. Sean Plummer International Sales Manager
> 
> Any input on the additional names?
> Thanks again.


10. _Dave Brimer. .Global Artwork Director_


----------



## schmiddr2

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I am considering selling this one because it's just like new.


PPI-ART COLLECTOR? Hmmm.


----------



## audiogodz1

OH snap. The light bulb just went off.


----------



## starboy869

i might be interested.

btw here's a little something somthing










































(last one is from the old days. note the center spacer  )


----------



## Darth SQ

schmiddr2 said:


> PPI-ART COLLECTOR? Hmmm.


What?
Something I miss?


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> i might be interested.
> 
> btw here's a little something somthing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (last one is from the old days. note the center spacer  )


Now that's a collection!!!!
I need the shroud for the DEQ-230 to complete the Art Series parts I need to start my next project.
Anyone want to choose the speakers for the build?


----------



## starboy869

shrouds are semi hard to find. I had two up until the beginning of this year. They come up from time to time on ebay. Back in 06 ish I bough one for about $400. sold it on ebay for $600. A year later the same one sold for $900. Next year you couldn't give them away. 

BTW I have a yellow/red DEQ 230 for sale. pm me


----------



## jtaudioacc

audiogodz1 said:


> It was this truck at the 1995 nats. That pic in 1994 was just as they started the build.



That was Competition Soundworks from Cerritos, Ca. company van.


----------



## starboy869

Umm the a600.2 I have above is from soundworks. OMG. I think I'll have to give them a call regarding what happened to the a1200.2.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Starboy, those Nelson Pass amps are the stuff! Were there any internal upgrades (power supplies, crossovers, etc.) made to those amps to go along with the cosmetics? With the Pass name on them, I just had to ask.


----------



## starboy869

Hi, 

At first I thought it was nelson, but he had nothing to do with these. I emailed him about 3 years ago now and he said that he didn't know about these. 

I did a side by side comparison with my soundworks a600.2 and output state area is almost the same. Slightly different part #'s and some resistors value are different. I should be getting an regular a600.2 board in about a month time and I can do a better comparison on all three a600.2. 

Btw ppi art collector. Crack open the backing plate and take some detailed pictures of the board.


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Btw ppi art collector. Crack open the backing plate and take some detailed pictures of the board.


Once my other regular A1200.2 arrives, I am going to take all three amps down to a local shop and bench test them. I will get back with all of you on the output results. I thought about popping the backing plate but just can't bring myself to do it. It would sure clear up the previous owner's statement about the internals being hand picked by PPI to achieve a 1600W output. 
Also I would love to post the pics on Ampguts.


----------



## PPI_GUY

starboy869 said:


> Hi,
> 
> At first I thought it was nelson, but he had nothing to do with these. I emailed him about 3 years ago now and he said that he didn't know about these.
> 
> I did a side by side comparison with my soundworks a600.2 and output state area is almost the same. Slightly different part #'s and some resistors value are different. I should be getting an regular a600.2 board in about a month time and I can do a better comparison on all three a600.2.


Hmmm, so any idea about the meaning of the term *PASS* as used on these amps? 

So, anyone know of any other colors that were available beyond Gold, White, Black, Red and Yellow?


----------



## MACS

Here are a couple of custom black amps with the circuit board graphics from my collection. These two were part of a larger group that was broken up years ago. I know of another A600.2 and A1200.2 with this same paint scheme. As an added bonus, they were all water cooled amps.


----------



## MACS

I am almost positive one of those white with circuit board A1200.2 amps just like the 1994 AS&S article(pg.1 of this thread), was on Ebay about 6 months ago. I didn't save the pics, since the amp was beat up pretty bad. 

This pair of custom A1200.2 and A300.2 was on Ebay recently. Not my amps, but I did save these pics.


----------



## Darth SQ

The purple on blacks are incredible!

Ok, it's all finally here.
My other A1200.2 and the DEQ-230 showed up via UPS.
Now all I need from PPI is the DEQ-230 shroud in white art.
I will bench test all three amps this week and get back to this posting with the specs comparing the regular A1200.2 with the one of five A1200.2.
Once again, anyone want to choose the speakers?
Thx,
Bret


----------



## rc10mike

IMO, the Art amps are among the ugliest amps ever made.


----------



## schmiddr2

tvrift said:


> IMO, the Art amps are among the ugliest amps ever made.


Just couldn't keep that bit of irrelevant information to yourself. :laugh:


----------



## FartinInTheTub

It's all about preference. I think they are beautiful... especially the white ones. I personally like the look of the AM series. I've got my eye on a 2300AM on ebay right now. I'm considering that to run my front components! AAAAH, Headroom!


----------



## starboy869

No idea what PASS stands for. I should try and contact some of the old employees and ask. However these are rare. a300.2 and a600.2 I got within 6 month of each other. A600.2 that was BINB about a year after that, ,and the a1200.2 was close to two years. I did see an a404 for sale in 2008 which I missed out on by 5,000 yens.


----------



## Darth SQ

TVRIFT (thinks arts are ugly-see above) started the following thread:

Do you think old PPI Art amps are ugly?

I think it would be great if we all loaded up the thread with art pics since the response from others has been in our favor.
Have fun!
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI-ART

starboy869 said:


> No idea what PASS stands for. I should try and contact some of the old employees and ask. However these are rare. a300.2 and a600.2 I got within 6 month of each other. A600.2 that was BINB about a year after that, ,and the a1200.2 was close to two years. I did see an a404 for sale in 2008 which I missed out on by 5,000 yens.


If memory serves me right. They were made for a company named PASS out of japan. And were only sold as export models


----------



## Darth SQ

*Rare PPI Ax606.2 Black*

Looky looky what just went up on ebay.
Item# 190457483456


----------



## starboy869

too bad it's beat up. A few years ago these were almost considered a rare gem, but in the last year or two a few black a606.2 have came up for sale.


----------



## starboy869

Btw

Mine


----------



## Darth SQ

I have finally decided that I cannot bring myself to install it in my run of the mill Suburban. So for you other collectors of rare PPI amplifiers, it's up for sale on Ebay right now.
Item# 260681410514
For any of you on DIYMA that want to work a deal, let me know. 
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

A few more. 
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

It's relisted.
Item#260699340299
Full disclosure for the members on DIYMA, I will take anything over $700.00.
plus $30.00 for shipping.
Just in time for Christmas!:santa:
PM me with offers.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Looky looky what's on ebay now!
Black Art TCU.
Ebay# 140488248819
I call that really rare!
If you buy it, please post about it.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## EricP72

omg this something i would love to own and place in my basement in a show case to start off my collection of old school amps. its worth the 700 and then some. i just cant afford the 700 hit right now as i'm looking for main stream amps to power my car.


----------



## lust4sound

How much are you asking?


----------



## Darth SQ

lust4sound said:


> How much are you asking?


I have $900.00 into it.
The 1st $700.00 +shipping gets it.
Thanks for asking.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Once my other regular A1200.2 arrives, I am going to take all three amps down to a local shop and bench test them. I will get back with all of you on the output results. I thought about popping the backing plate but just can't bring myself to do it. It would sure clear up the previous owner's statement about the internals being hand picked by PPI to achieve a 1600W output.
> Also I would love to post the pics on Ampguts.


I finally opened her up.
PPI experts, please comment on what you see.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I finally opened her up.
> PPI experts, please comment on what you see.
> Thx,
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Final batch inside the No Art Art.
Thx,
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jimmyjames16

tvrift said:


> IMO, the Art amps are among the ugliest amps ever made.


Funny ... I think the Arts one of the most beautiful amps ever made... it could just be me though...

My baby...


----------



## Darth SQ

cedoman said:


> Funny ... I think the Arts one of the most beautiful amps ever made...


Amen.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Custom silkscreened "Monster Porche". Yup, used to be Noel Lee CEO of Monster Cables amps...










Yeah, I'd say I like the Art Series amps...


----------



## Darth SQ

WRX/Z28 said:


> Custom silkscreened "Monster Porche". Yup, used to be Noel Lee CEO of Monster Cables amps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd say I like the Art Series amps...


Awesome work on the Monster Porsche equipment.
BTW, you need to sell me that deq230 shell.
Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jace314

By the way, You need to sell me one of those spacers!!! 

On another note, any of the collectors on here have any white plug sets for an A300? I know theres the black sets on ebay, but was hoping to find someone with the white ones?

Thanks


----------



## WRX/Z28

There's white sets on ebay now too...


----------



## jace314

WRX/Z28 said:


> There's white sets on ebay now too...


I will check them out! I thought I saw seperate speaker/remote, and power ground from 2 different people. I want them together from the same seller, I hope!

Thanks again!

PS...Seriously keep your eye open for me, for one of those spacers!


----------

